# Soil Test Intepretation



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

Hey guys,

For those who have more knowledge then I, I would like some help interpreting these results. Before Hurricane Harvey, my previous soil sample was almost spot on for both macro and micronutrients. However, two years later and after having 5 feet of waste water on my lawn for 5 days, it seems like my micronutrients are out of whack. What are the effect of these micronutrients on my lawn, if anything noticeable. Any help interpreting would be greatly appreciated. Trying to make some last minute adjustments before the end of the season.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I do not read soil tests.....yet. But I will give this a bump :thumbsup:

And welcome to TLF!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

On top of the soil savvy graph, it has their recommendations. Just follow their recommendations.


----------

